# LPG/Gas in Finland



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We are planning a tour to Norway and back through Finland and the Baltics for summer 2013. We have Gaslow with a single 11kg bottle, and are aware that there is no LPG in Finland.

We are wondering what will be best for us to do:

1 Get a second Gaslow bottle and hopefully see us through till we get to Estonia

2 Use campsites all the time we're there, so we only need gas for cooking

3 If possible set the gas arrangements up so we can buy gas locally and use the available 2nd space for the local bottle

4 Anything else?

Any thoughts/experience/advice would be most welcome - thanks


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

In our small experience in Finland, the weather means most(?) campsites have a free kitchen, so you could use that for cooking if you did get stuck.

A camping type small gas stove or two, or a mains powered hob could be used too?


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*LPG*

Hi- 
We travelled in Finland for 4 weeks in May/June this year and only used one of our Gas bottles, as previously mentioned, the campsites in Finland have kitchens for you to use.

We did a lot of wild camping which is so easy in Finland, a lot of the places we found had firepaces with free wood for you to make a fire and cook outside.
We used very little for heating, no lights- as we had almost 24hr daylight
We envy you your trip it is a fantastic place

If you want any further details just send us a pm

Steve and Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi,

We always used a lot of gas in Norway, only toured in Winter. But we found of the 100 LPG stations, they were easy to find.

So at least when you are there, you should be able to top up.

They are know to use the dish adapter. But the one we used in Fagernes was the UK Bayonet type.

TM


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We were away for 5 weeks July/August this year including 3 weeks in Norway. We have one 6kg Gaslow and one 6kg propane. We stayed on a mixture of campsites and wild, using gas mainly for cooking and very occasional heating. The Gaslow lasted us for the whole trip - finally running out a couple of weeks after returning to UK. We stopped to attempt a refill once but the LPG point was US. 

You don't say how long you are going for but hope this may be of use to you.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We spent 13 days in Finland this year on the way down from Norway. We 'Free Camped' every day, having filled up with LPG in Norway before crossing over. http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Finland

We had an older style Dometic fridge with the manual style flame adjustment, rather than the thermostatically controlled type and over the course of our 322 day trip we used on average 1 litre a day including the heating etc - so a 11kg Gaslow Bottle with 22 litres should last you around 22 days.

I always feel happier with a twin bottle system with a manual changeover, since you have a very clear "halfway through" point.

We had no problem with LPG in Norway, however all of the POI's we have for LPG in Tallinn, Estonia were wrong (we visited 5!).

I would recommend making a note of this station which was brand new when we visited and we found it by chance: http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/lpg-autogas-in-tallinn-estonia-poigps.html

We LOVED The Baltic's, great countries.


----------

